# WOC: MAC "Rodarte"



## Curly1908 (Jun 24, 2010)

From the descriptions, I would like:
-Rodarte l/g
-del Norte l/g
-Juarez n/l
-Factory n/l


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 24, 2010)

All the MES for me, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybeeeeeee the BP


----------



## sss215 (Jun 25, 2010)

i need to see the swatches, but the bordertown MES sounds good so far.   I am interested in the face charts, to see what i can recreate.  looks like its going to be alot of dark eyes and pale lips, easily do able with stuff i already have.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm interested in Bordertown MES and Factory Nail Lacquer. This seems like a "pale" collection like Danse. Not too much appeals to me as I prefer bolder colours on myself.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 30, 2010)

According to Erine, the l/g for this collection are those same tri-coloured ones like from Sugarsweet -- which I hate so I'll be skipping the glosses for SURE.

That leaves just:
Juarez n/l
Factory n/l


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was really excited about this collection when it first hit the presses, but after doing a little more reading, I can't say that I can get behind it.  I guess whether or not I decide to buy something from this collection will depend for the most part on what MAC has to say in response to inquiries that were made about naming controversy surrounding the collection.


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't think I am going to get anything. After seeing photos of the items I was excited for the collection but thats what happens when any new info or photos are seen. I really was interested in the blush and beauty powder and the pink lipstick in the collection.  From Erin's swatches I don't think the beauty powder will show up on me at all and if it does it may make me look chalky...lol. I think the colors are stuff we have seen before. I am more caught up in the ITG collection anyways to think about anything else.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I was really excited about this collection when it first hit the presses, but after doing a little more reading, I can't say that I can get behind it.  I guess whether or not I decide to buy something from this collection will depend for the most part on what MAC has to say in response to inquiries that were made about naming controversy surrounding the collection._

 

temptalia has a few statements about it on her blog now

MAC for Rodarte Collection for Fall 2010 + Official Statements


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2010)

Like I said in the other thread. PASS! At first it was because I couldn't fathom how this collection would work for me. After reading up on the boardertown situation in Juarez I can't ethically get behind this. I'm glad that MAC has listened to the outcry surrounding this and will donate something.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 16, 2010)

^My sentiments exactly. I am happy they will do their part and I hope they can help save the lives of some of the women out there. This is the first time I heard about what was going on in Juarez unfortunately.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 17, 2010)

i saw some pics from temptalia...but i still dont know how i feel about this collection...


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 17, 2010)

this collection is a PASS for me.

Edited to Add: Not only will colors wont work for my complexion, I am just disgusted with the horrible concept of this collection, period. MAC needs to donate 100% of the profits from this collection not a measly 100K. Someone at MAC obviously didn't do their research about Jaurez and thought that naming the products, "Factory, Quincenera, Sleepwalker, Sleepless, etc." was a great idea. Idiots. I swear, I'm about this close to becoming anti-MAC. Especially after all the B.S. they're pulling with this years collections, (sending only 5 or so highly coveted LE products to counters; restocking all ombre blushes EXCEPT Ripe Peach, etc.) !!!!!!


----------



## bkgirl03 (Jul 18, 2010)

I will definitely* PASS* on this collection. First, on a moral standpoint. Second, because none of the product look appealing.


----------



## pumpkiano (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm definatly gona PASS on this collection too, it's such an awful way to market make-up! They seem to be taking the piss!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 18, 2010)

This whole collections looks like its only going to work on pale people *Grumble, grumble, grumble* It won't even look good on Latin skin tones. -.- 
I might just get the lip-erase.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2010)

Controversy aside, I was gonna pass on this anyway. It's not made with WOC in mind at all.


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice to see I'm not alone in passing..... I'll wait for a better collection to come out.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2010)

I think many people will pass on this collection, the controversy surrounding it has blown right up in MAC's face. Frankly to market anything using names that are taken and inspired from people and who are living in fear and suffering beggers belief..

Fashion makes some terrible mistakes but this one is ghastly..I wont add anything further the bloggers have done that already other than to say the women who have either been raped, murdered, mutilated deserve every single penny of the profits from this range to assist them and better their lives..Remember these women are wives, mothers, sisters and daughters of somone and whilst we may not be directly involoved with them it does not mean we should forget them or their suffering..

Can you imagine the uproar if MAC had come up with a 9/11 range or a Holocaust Range..Just beacuse the women and workers of Juarez are far removed from most peoples lives does not lessen their importance.

The only good thing that can see coming from this is that awareness of these womens plights have hit center stage and have a huge spotlight shining on them..though I sincerely doubt that was the thought process when the creative team came up with this range..

Andrew


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Andrew* 

 
_I think many people will pass on this collection, the controversy surrounding it has blown right up in MAC's face. Frankly to market anything using names that are taken and inspired from people and who are living in fear and suffering beggers belief..

Fashion makes some terrible mistakes but this one is ghastly..I wont add anything further the bloggers have done that already other than to say the women who have either been raped, murdered, mutilated deserve every single penny of the profits from this range to assist them and better their lives..Remember these women are wives, mothers, sisters and daughters of somone and whilst we may not be directly involoved with them it does not mean we should forget them or their suffering..

*Can you imagine the uproar if MAC had come up with a 9/11 range or a Holocaust Range..Just beacuse the women and workers of Juarez are far removed from most peoples lives does not lessen their importance.
*
The only good thing that can see coming from this is that awareness of these womens plights have hit center stage and have a huge spotlight shining on them..though I sincerely doubt that was the thought process when the creative team came up with this range..

Andrew_

 
While I agree with people's reaction against this collection because of it's insensitivity, I have to say that the bolded isn't quite a fair or accurate analogy (and neither are a lot of the ones that have been made in the official Rodarte thread).  The Rodarte Fall/Winter collection (clothing) was inspired by the dress of the female factory workers in Juarez.  The MAC collection is inspired by the Rodarte collection.  It's insensitive because the designers are drawing inspiration from the dress of poor women in a terrible situation and who live in a dangerous environment and (seemingly) ignoring the inherent link.  Nowhere have I read that inspiration for the collection was drawn directly from the violent situation happening there and if you have read that somewhere I would genuinely appreciate the link as I would like to read it as well. 

I read a better comparison on a blog where a poster said she felt the same reservation about this collection as she did when another designer produced a collection inspired by the homeless.  I'd say it's akin to being inspired by the ragged and tattered clothing of refugees that one might have seen on a recent trip to Sudan and then name products things like "Darfur" or "Wasteland".  It's not inspired by the genocide but by the dress of those affected by it and while I am by no means excusing the tactlessness of both of the collections, I think it's a leap to suggest that these *women* were inspired by the rape, mutilation and murder of other *women* and then to compare it a collection inspired by the Holocaust or 9/11.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats a fair comment which I accept wholeheartedly. Yes MAC did take their inspiration from the Fashion house Rodarte you are quite right but I still think they should, given their public awareness stance, have done their research and distanced themselves as far as possible from this.

Good point beautifully expressed.

Andrew


----------



## vmb8706 (Jul 23, 2010)

def passing on this


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 23, 2010)

I will be passing, outside of the controversy, none of the products suit my fancy.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm still wrestling with my conscience over this matter.  I've been aware of the situation in Juarez for several years, but for some reason -- I didn't make the initial connection between the product names for this collection.  Now that MAC has agreed to change the names and donate $100,000 to women's causes -- I'm trying to decide if this is a sufficient gesture or too little/too late -- especially when I read articles such as this: Mexican authorities find 38 bodies hidden in mass graves - CNN.com


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2010)

I've got a question for you ladies (and gents): 

I think most of us agree that these shades are not flattering for WOC, however I like the mood of the collection all the same.  It's very transparent and dreamy.  I think so often WOC friendly collections are very bold and bright and rich or are heavy on the brown, bronze and gold earth tones, but I like how this collection is subtle without being too neutral or natural (a la Warm and Cozy, All Races, or The N collections).

So how would you all recreate that effect with skin flattering shades?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I've got a question for you ladies (and gents): 

I think most of us agree that these shades are not flattering for WOC, however I like the mood of the collection all the same.  It's very transparent and dreamy.  I think so often WOC friendly collections are very bold and bright and rich or are heavy on the brown, bronze and gold earth tones, but I like how this collection is subtle without being too neutral or natural (a la Warm and Cozy, All Races, or The N collections).

So how would you all recreate that effect with skin flattering shades?_

 
BECCA COSMETICS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm guaranteed to get a dreamy/windswept look with their products.  I haven't been able to duplicate the look I get with their products with another line.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_BECCA COSMETICS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guaranteed to get a dreamy/windswept look with their products.  I haven't been able to duplicate the look I get with their products with another line.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Fair enough, lol.  Please don't get me started pinning after Becca products that I can't afford!  Her eye shadows are great though.  Natural and basic with just a bit of jazz and an awesome texture.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish Sephora still carried the line so we could get discounts.  There HAS to be a way to dupe the Becca look for less though...right?


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I've got a question for you ladies (and gents): 

I think most of us agree that these shades are not flattering for WOC, however I like the mood of the collection all the same.  It's very transparent and dreamy.  I think so often WOC friendly collections are very bold and bright and rich or are heavy on the brown, bronze and gold earth tones, but I like how this collection is subtle without being too neutral or natural (a la Warm and Cozy, All Races, or The N collections).

So how would you all recreate that effect with skin flattering shades?_

 

^Oooo fun question! >_<  To create a sort of dreamy effect on myself I would maybe do something like this:

- Start with a tinted moisturizer or light coverage foundation and powder lightly with loose powder. 
- Next use Pearl Cream Colour Base to highlight the cheekbones, down the centre of the nose, and on the lids as a shadow base. 
- Then apply Beautiful Iris eye shadow to the lids and use A Little Folie eye shadow to define the crease
- Next apply White Gold or Vanilla Pigment in the tear duct and tight line the eyes with black liner. Line the waterline with Fascinating Eye Kohl and then apply wispy false lashes and black mascara.
- With a light hand, apply Band of Roses or Tippy blush to the cheeks and use an iridescent powder or eye shadow to highlight. 
- For the lips apply a pink lip stain and top with clear gloss and a dab of Comet Blue Dazzleglass or Del Norte lipglass (from the Rodarte collection) in the centre of the lips. 
- Finish the look by placing one hand lightly on one cheek and setting your face into a vacant, haunting stare. *completely optional*


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm...the recent price increases put the nail in the coffin.  I'll be skipping this collection and sparing my conscience.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I've got a question for you ladies (and gents): 

I think most of us agree that these shades are not flattering for WOC, however I like the mood of the collection all the same.  It's very transparent and dreamy.  I think so often WOC friendly collections are very bold and bright and rich or are heavy on the brown, bronze and gold earth tones, but I like how this collection is subtle without being too neutral or natural (a la Warm and Cozy, All Races, or The N collections).

So how would you all recreate that effect with skin flattering shades?_

 
The first thing I think of when I thought of sleep walker was this image of Liya Kebede:





That being said, this is a very hard look to recreate because whenever I've done it, the flash makes it incredibly unflattering and I need to take pictures with ample daylight:





I can't remember what I used, but the gist is that you can add pops of color on:
Brow highlight or tear duct (try vanilla pigment, pink opal, frozen white, or some of the iridescent colors offered by Trucco or The Body Shop)
Cheeks.  Start with a matte pink or coral blush and then use something like an MSF to give a glow to that color.
Lips: Use a glaze lipstick or a frost lipstick and layer it with something else like a creamy lip gloss.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_The first thing I think of when I thought of sleep walker was this image of Liya Kebede:





That being said, this is a very hard look to recreate because whenever I've done it, the flash makes it incredibly unflattering and I need to take pictures with ample daylight:





I can't remember what I used, but the gist is that you can add pops of color on:
Brow highlight or tear duct (try vanilla pigment, pink opal, frozen white, or some of the iridescent colors offered by Trucco or The Body Shop)
Cheeks.  Start with a matte pink or coral blush and then use something like an MSF to give a glow to that color.
Lips: Use a glaze lipstick or a frost lipstick and layer it with something else like a creamy lip gloss._

 
That's gorgeous!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2010)

Controversy aside, this collection seems pretty fugly. PASS.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 2, 2010)

^lol.  Aside from pricing, best response ever for passing up a collection.


----------



## miss rochelle (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Controversy aside, this collection seems pretty fugly. PASS._

 
ahahaha! THIS.


----------

